# Solved: Skyrim won't load saved games!



## i4gotmyname281 (Aug 9, 2010)

After updating and installing a few mods I am unable to load any saved games.
Thankfully I can still start new games but I'd really like to be able to go back to my actual saved file, since I've put so many hours into it.

Does anyone know what may be causing this?



Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista Ultimate, Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 970 Processor, x64 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3325 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476937 MB, Free - 12494 MB; D: Total - 953867 MB, Free - 33983 MB; X: Total - 1907726 MB, Free - 54634 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., GA-890XA-UD3
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

uninstall the mods to see if that helps


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Some mods say you need to start a new save.
I'm with Couriant here, but try removing them one at a time to see if you can find the one doing it. or read all the "read me" files that came with em. might say you can't use old saves.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

To add, worse case scenario, back up the save files and uninstall and reinstall Skyrim..

Besides.. this is i like consoles for games... little to no chance of screwups


----------

